# Ferrari plus Brinks Truck = ??



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

You know, there are a lot of kits of weird cars out there, and those are the ones I like best. Sure, there are more stylish cars, but I like the things off the beaten path, so to speak. That’s why, if you told me I’d buy a Ferrari kit, I’d have laughed.

Well, look who’s laughing now! Check out my out of box review for the absolutely bizarre the * Ferrari 308 GT Rainbow! *. This is really proof that the 70’s were just really all about bad ideas.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

It was reeeeal! 

https://www.google.ca/search?q=308+...a7iMumF2gWPjYAg&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1365&bih=764


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh yeah, it was real alright. 

TOO real. 

I wonder how many twinkies and Doritos got gobbled down during those design meetings?!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

To be fair, the model doesn't look terribly accurate. The actual car looks better.

There were a whole bunch of angular, sharp-edged, wedge-shaped concept cars in the 1970s. Some, like the Fiat X1-9, even made it to production.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks like a whacked out Pontiac Fiero!


----------



## Skymnky261 (Sep 1, 2012)

Reminds me of all the "large square objects" they called cars in the 70's. I was watching an old episode of Hawwaii 50 the other night,and all those large square fords and lincolns were wild to see,some of them must have weighed 41/2 tons! lol


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Skymnky261 said:


> Reminds me of all the "large square objects" they called cars in the 70's. I was watching an old episode of Hawwaii 50 the other night,and all those large square fords and lincolns were wild to see,some of them must have weighed 41/2 tons! lol


Wrote the member in Detroit where most of those vehicles were designed. 

I'm guessing you weren't yet born in those glorious days of the 60s and 70s when cars were _cars_, and not just aerodynamic blobs on four wheels that are nearly indistinguishable from one another like they are today?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Zombie_61 said:


> I'm guessing you weren't yet born in those glorious days of the 60s and 70s when cars were _cars_, and not just aerodynamic blobs on four wheels that are nearly indistinguishable from one another like they are today?


I'll give you the blob thing, and I was thinking about how today's cars all look alike, but after some reflection found ... for a given model year, back in the day, there was a lot of similarity between most cars from the Big Three. We might only remember the ones that stood out, but _most_ followed the design pack ... if I recall.

But yes, now, there is even _more_ similarity. And less "heart."


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Yeah, there were a lot of styling similarities even in the 60s and 70s. And yet, the designers from each of the Big Three companies still had a way of including certain features that made their cars somewhat distinctive; even if they were basically the same size and shape, you could tell at a glance whether it was a GM/Chevy, a Ford/Lincoln/Mercury, or a Dodge/Chrysler/Plymouth. Most of the time these days I can't tell who made the car(s) I'm looking at until I see the badge.


----------

